# Prospect #4-what do you see?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He looks like a solid horse, but those front pasterns scare me a bit.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> He looks like a solid horse, but those front pasterns scare me a bit.


Why? They did not scare my trainer. He will be getting a PPE if I decide to go with him. My trainer is riding him tonight.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

OK-my trainer rode him and I like him alot better today. He has a good attitude and he is quite sweet. She said he is cute enough to show Dressage. They are willing to let him come over on trial. Someone is looking at him tomorrow, and if he goes he goes, otherwise I will decide if I want to take him on trial, and get him looked at by the Vet and the farrier. If not, the search continues.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with Equiniphile. His front pasterns are definately splayed out, but I'm actually wondering if it's more than that. It almost seems as if his knees are rotated to a strange angle. How does he move?


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

He is narrow chested but he moves fine. He is not at all clipping himself. Like I said, I am not an expert but would consider my trainer to be. She is very picky, and said she can usually find something wrong in the first 5 minutes. She could not find major fault with this guy. And he will have a thorough PPE.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't believe that splayed pasterns would make him clip himself, but rather have a bit of a circular motion when extending his front legs. This, in turn, will create more work for his shoulders and throw him off a bit. As long as you do a good PPE and watch his weight though, I'm sure he'll be fine. What are you wanting to use him for? I'd personally turn him down if you're wanting to do any sort of high-strain work such as jumping, but if you're wanting a trail mount his legs should be fine, with the exception of maybe some artheritis as he gets older. 

Not sure how you could decide whether a horse is good or not in five minutes, but if she's an expert, I'll take her word for it =] he looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

He will be used for lower level dressage. My trainer would not say if he was good or not in 5 minutes but rather that she can usually find something wrong within 5 minutes and she could not but there will be a PPE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cute looking horse, but not the best pics for critique I have to say. :wink: 

He looks quite long to me, with the short heavy neck (from those pics at least). I do think any horse can do lower dressage, but it'll be harder to collect him.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

I agree the pics are strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

not strange, just not critiquing quality =] I give you my best wishes in working with him!


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

If it all works out and he has not sold, we will bring him back to the barn on trial this weekend and i will get some better pictures.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

OK-he did not sell. The people that looked at him said he looked too "Englishy"-I take that as a good thing since that is what I want to use him for. I was almost ready to increase my price range and look for something more trained, but now I cannot stop thinking about him. We are going to see if the Vet will release his records and go from there. I am going to talk to my trainer about bringing him over on trial. I do have a video on FB. If anyone wants to see it let me know and I will try and link you. I find that I may be guarding myself because I am so afraid of getting attached and having something go wrong. I am torn between not having looked at enough horses and making the mistake of passing up a good one!


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Julirs - 
How much riding experience do you have? I know of an older very sweet Tb in the Grant Florida (east coast south of Orlando) area with quite a bit of suspension in his gaits, dressage experience (movements no show experience I believe) to around second level. 

I don't own horse but know owner did have him listed for sale at one time. 

Horse is totally out of shape since owner doesn't have time for him. Owner also stated that rider can't just"kick" him since he did race (I think) on the track. I don't own him but have ridden him, as has a student of mine. Neither of us had issues with our use of legs on him, but owner wants a good partner for the horse and is being selective. 

Also, neither of us is looking to buy but student needs a horse to ride this summer til she goes back to college, so has ridden him at least once, maybe more. She really liked the horse and horse has talent (16 hands) but is "stiff" due to not being ridden, just turned out. Price is VERY good for a horse who knows some more advanced dressage movements, including changes.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Valentina said:


> Julirs -
> How much riding experience do you have? I know of an older very sweet Tb in the Grant Florida (east coast south of Orlando) area with quite a bit of suspension in his gaits, dressage experience (movements no show experience I believe) to around second level.
> 
> I don't own horse but know owner did have him listed for sale at one time.
> ...


I am new again-back in the saddle after 25 years, but training under a very experienced Dressage rider. How old is older?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse. I also do not find him glaringly bad from these photos. In fact, he looks a LOVELY lower level dressage horse. A bit long in the back but he looks like he is aged and has survived this long with whatever flaws he has. He also looks like he has had some training (neck looks turned over for one thing). 

In returning to riding after a long hiatus you want mentally sound and physically sound. I am going to bet this guy is both.. and he has the look of being able to hack out too. 

I think you will enjoy him. Post better pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Elana said:


> I like this horse. I also do not find him glaringly bad from these photos. In fact, he looks a LOVELY lower level dressage horse. A bit long in the back but he looks like he is aged and has survived this long with whatever flaws he has. He also looks like he has had some training (neck looks turned over for one thing).
> 
> In returning to riding after a long hiatus you want mentally sound and physically sound. I am going to bet this guy is both.. and he has the look of being able to hack out too.
> 
> I think you will enjoy him. Post better pics when you get a chance.


Thank you! Your attitude of his surviving this long with whatever flaws matches that of both my trainer and a friend of my Mom's who is a QH breeder. We are taking him on trial tomorrow night, and if all goes well I have already contacted a Vet about a PPE. I did find out he is 12 from his previous Vet, and not 10 as advertised but I understand why the mistake was made so that is no big deal. He is registered and has had only routine care and no issues, and has always lived locally from my research. I will get some more pictures tomorrow night!


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

OK-he is at the barn! I have him on trial for 1-2 weeks. It took him a few hours to settle in-he was pacing in the stall, but my trainer just texted me to say he is all settled down. I am staying very guarded and refuse to fall in love until after the PPE. I wish I had gotten some better pictures, but of course it rained tonight. I am going to spend some quality time with him over the next several days.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Success story! I have not been on this site in many years but I have now owned this horse for 6 years and he has turned out to be pretty incredible. He is versatile and does Hunter shows and Dressage, trails like a dream, and will be with me forever. He babysits my kids and grandkids, and at 18 he is in the greatest shape of his life. I feel very lucky to have found him. Here are a few recent pics...


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

I LOVE success stories!!! thank you so much for coming back and posting the followup (even 6 years later  )


----------

